# M&P Recipes where?? Please



## OceanGirl-3 (Apr 26, 2009)

Anyone know of any online? or where can find them :wink: 

I do have a M&P book but i want more  

Ta Kristie


----------



## topcat (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Kristie,

I have 3 of my recipes published here:-

http://www.heirloombodycare.com.au/reci ... t-143.html

Also, Aussie Soap Supplies has heaps of great information and recipes for MP soap:-

http://aussiesoapsupplies.com.au/Melt-& ... p-191.html

HTH!

Tanya


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (Apr 26, 2009)

Oh yummy they sound so good the berry one yum have to do that too

I done the Raspberry Butter and Oatmeal Soap Bars today they so nice i love berries  

Bugger could made the Orange Mango Smoothie Soap but no gel or almond meal, this one i try soon once i get supplies :wink: 

Thanks Tanya


----------



## topcat (Apr 26, 2009)

You are very welcome!

Tanya


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 26, 2009)

http://www.teachsoap.com/index.html

Most of the larger suppliers have a recipe section on their sites.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 26, 2009)

http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/recip ... ategory=11


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (Apr 26, 2009)

Great thanks Tabitha off to look


----------



## llineb (Jun 22, 2009)

OceanGirl-3 said:
			
		

> Anyone know of any online? or where can find them :wink:
> 
> I do have a M&P book but i want more
> 
> Ta Kristie


i love my "melt and mold soap crafting" book.  it has a lot of recipes, ideas and pictures.  i made this salt scrub bar from it.
lara
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/img]


----------



## carolynp (Jul 2, 2009)

Majestic Mountain Sage and Therapy Garden both have lots of recipe's. :wink:


----------

